# 17 Giant Galapagos Tortoises + ME! = DREAM COME TRUE!



## spikethebest (Dec 15, 2009)

last weekend I went to the San Diego Zoo in southern California. it was very rainy and cold. So all the reptiles at the Zoo weren't on exhibit, however, i was able to go behind the scenes and check them out in their giant hot house!

ENJOY!!!

their watering hole outside






one of many giant galaps!
































































































































the plastron of a male


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 15, 2009)

They are stunning, just breathtaking.....but why so many? Especially in such a small area. The torts show signs of not being able to exercise (excess fat) and scrapes and cuts from being too close together (I'm sure even aldalab tempers flare occasionally.)


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 15, 2009)

this is just their sleeping area and warming area when the weather is not good. 51 weeks of the year, the weather is great for tortoises in san diego, so the tortoises sleep outside and walk around a lot. 

the excess fat is from one tort that has a tyroid problem. she is on a strict diet. and yes the males do rough each other up a bit.


----------



## sammi (Dec 15, 2009)

Its a shame I can't be more proud of my local zoo. They do seem pretty overweight as Meg mentioned, and their living space seems WAY too tiny for so many of that size. Its very cool to see them, but its sad that they're so crammed into one tiny space. Did any of the keepers touch on that topic? I havn't been to the zoo in years..


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of their yard? I'd love to see it! I would have just died from joy at the sight of all those torts!


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 15, 2009)

they have been begging for a new hot house for many years. finally after one of the humans got hurt, $100,000 has been funded to build a new one. construction is scheduled to start in the spring. that house was built in the 1920s.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sweet! You should totally document it, if you can! I'd love to see the process and finished product!


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 15, 2009)

Meg90 said:


> Do you have any pictures of their yard? I'd love to see it! I would have just died from joy at the sight of all those torts!



these are all the pictures i have on this computer. i might be able to find some more.



Meg90 said:


> Sweet! You should totally document it, if you can! I'd love to see the process and finished product!




thats a great idea!! im sure many people will benefit from learning how a zoo builds a hot house for giant tortoises!

the zoo is about 2-3 hours from my house, but i will go often as long as i am not deployed in that time.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 15, 2009)

No collection of tortoise photos would be complete without the token poop shot!! And doncha just love those great big legs? Since the "house" was only for bad weather, I didn't get the sense that it was too small for them. I was impressed that they had the clear roofing panels so the sun could shine in and that they seemed to have separate stalls in case they needed to separate anyone.


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 15, 2009)

Yvonne, you are 100% correct. great observations. it also allows for the humidity to stay in better.


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 15, 2009)

That looks like heaven!  I would love to meet all those giant torts!
Several of the pictures made me smile, looking at their facial expressions. Some of them have the cutest looks on their face!


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 15, 2009)

That thyroid problem is happening with a lot of CB Galaps right now and the zoos don't know why. The WC adults seem to be just fine.

Great pictures Cory. 

Danny


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks Danny. which other zoos do you know of have the same thing going on?


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 15, 2009)

I know Brownsville zoo has this problem. Collette Adams from the Brownsville zoo did a talk at the Daytona expo on the Galaps at the zoo. She mentioned this problem and said other zoos were having this problem. She didn't mention which zoos though.

Danny


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks, ill pass that info on to the San diego zoo reptile people.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice pics, I noticed the one overweight aldab also. I think for being in such close quarters, * even temporary), they all looked like they got along pretty well.


----------



## Josh (Dec 15, 2009)

great photos, cory! im jealous!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Dec 15, 2009)

egyptiandan said:


> I know Brownsville zoo has this problem. Collette Adams from the Brownsville zoo did a talk at the Daytona expo on the Galaps at the zoo. She mentioned this problem and said other zoos were having this problem. She didn't mention which zoos though.
> 
> Danny



Phoenix Zoo had that problem with the CB juveniles and also some private keepers I know. 

Great pics Cory!


----------



## spikethebest (Dec 15, 2009)

Josh said:


> great photos, cory! im jealous!



thanks Josh! see you in January!


----------



## Candy (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow now that's a lot of tortoise in one place. Those are some great pictures. They're are huge I didn't realize that. Makes "Bob" look small.  Who's the girl with the pretty hair?


----------



## terryo (Dec 15, 2009)

Those pictures were amazing. I love these kind of posts. I get to see things that I never would have the chance to see. Thank you.


----------



## Peterc (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pics , there AWESOME. Id Love to know what there daily diet is ( including ) vitamins.


----------



## sammi (Dec 15, 2009)

Glad to hear they're getting new homes! =]


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 15, 2009)

Candy said:


> Wow now that's a lot of tortoise in one place. Those are some great pictures. They're are huge I didn't realize that. Makes "Bob" look small.  Who's the girl with the pretty hair?



Yes, I also want to know who owned the honey-colored hair!

It is fun to see the interest on those large faces as they inspect the camera. Majestic creatures, but I think Sulcata faces have finer features and are therefore more handsome, and you can tell Bob I said so!


----------



## K9KidsLove (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW!!! What awesome torts! I am so jealous.
I am so glad they are going to build them new enclosures. Even for a short period of time, that is too crowded for safety of the animals as well as the keepers.
You are soooo lucky to have been able to get so much hands-on
Patsy


----------



## BethyB1022 (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, these were great to look at! It made me wonder what the philly zoo has in terms of indoor setup. I'll have to see if I can negotiate a behind the scenes tour of my local zoo!


----------



## webskipper (Dec 19, 2009)

BethyB1022 said:


> Thanks for sharing, these were great to look at! It made me wonder what the philly zoo has in terms of indoor setup. I'll have to see if I can negotiate a behind the scenes tour of my local zoo!



Great pics of the dinosaurs!

They are almost the size of the WW1 US tracked personnel carriers or the WW1 French tanks. Not much ground clearance needed.


----------



## Isa (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiul pics! I am sure you had an amazing day at the zoo! They are sooo huge and sooo beautiful! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crazy1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Cory what a great experiance. Now I will have to set up for a trip. Last time I was there a couple of years ago didn't even get to see the torts. Would have taken two days or more to see it all. New Baby Panda was on the top of the list that day. 
They are so majestic and to roam with them - Wow how wonderful for you.
Thanks for sharing your pics and adventure with us.
See you next Month.


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2009)

How did you get the op to go behind the scenes? 
that was cool.. 
One day.. many years ago.. I went to that zoo with my aunt. That was when they allowed kids to ride the torts.. I wish I had a pic of that!


----------



## Merrit321 (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, those things are huge! I thought Sulcatas were big


----------

